# Other Places Around The World > Italy Travel Forum >  >  Meridiana Airlines

## debd

Anyone heard of them or flown them?

----------


## MIke R

Yes and yes...pre 9/11 I took my Mom to Sicily ever year to visit family and when AliItalia stopped the non stop to Palermo from JFK we used to fly into Rome and connect to Palermo with them upon occasion ...they ve been around for a while..they re good

----------


## stbartshopper

We do not know them.

----------


## cec1

Used it last May for flight from Rome to Palermo -- very comfortable & on time.

----------


## debd

Thanks all.  We are working on putting together an Italy trip for the fall, and it popped up with low prices, but pretty bad reviews.

----------

